# Alfalfa Cubes?



## mycowLilly (Jul 17, 2008)

Can cows regurlalry eat alfalfa cubes in place of hay flakes? A bag of cubes is cheaper then most bales of hay... but I think they're too hard. ?? Any ideas? Experience?


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think they should be treated as an alternative to hay...alfalfa pellets I think should be treated as a supplement along with the hay.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

According to this they can replace hay.
http://www.farmandfleet.com/catalog/product.aspx?i=354149&h=090101001
Don't know why they shouldn't, basically just pressed moist alfalfa hay.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

Sammy, I guess I just thought of them as a supplement like grain. Could be just me though.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

There's a difference between the alfalfa cubes and alfalfa pellets. The pellets are like rabbit feed size (11/32" I believe) and the cubes are about 2" square. The cubes actually have the consistency and appearance of hay with lots of texture and chunks in them.


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

Cows need LONG fiber for digestion, like hay and pasture grasses.
Processed cubes or pellets should be used in _addition_ to hay/pasture, not as a sole main feed source.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

If you are feeding the cubes it is a good idea to soak them so they are easier to eat. I give them to thew cows, horses, llamas and goats as a treat. But if they get more than a few I soak them


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

I feed them to my cow on windy days since they don't blow away like the hay will. I fed them solely for a couple months before I got this last load of hay in. She actually did better on the cubes alone than on the hay alone or the hay and cubes combined.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Jay said:


> Cows need LONG fiber for digestion, like hay and pasture grasses.
> Processed cubes or pellets should be used in _addition_ to hay/pasture, not as a sole main feed source.


You beat me to it, that's what I was going to post. 

If they don't get the long fiber, they can get sick and die.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Several years ago we had a very severe drought and because of the drought conditions hay was not always available so there were times when I had to feed cubes or pellets and I can tell you that they are not cheaper to feed. I found that in order to maintain condition, it took @ 50% more than the manufacturer suggested to feed. I also found it very difficult to feed because they can be consumed quite quickly so the top end cows had to be separated from the rest of the herd at feeding time. I also found it best to feed 3 times a day and they did need long fiber in their diet (according to my vet but the manufacturer said they didn't). Neighbours who followed manufacturers advice found they had issues like compacted bowels. I would not encourage anyone to consider cubes or pellets a long term substitue for good hay and if you're just trying to save a bit of money, you won't but if you're circumstances are such that you have to look at options, I can tell you that with the additonal time and cost, I did get my cattle through the drought.


----------



## mycowLilly (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all. Since I only have one cow, it's not a big deal as far as fighting for the food. She loves the cubes and reacts like I'm feeding her "cookies"... it's so funny. I have never given them to her as a meal... but wasn't sure how it would measure out. Good to know about the long fiber! "Cow" hay is running about $14/bale at minimum. I was successful in finding someone privately selling hay for $9 / 100 # bale ... when you buy 10+ bales. I'm hoping to pick some up next week... I keep a bag of cubes on hand to feed the rabbits... since rabbits have a tendancy to have tooth overgrowth issues, having the crunchy cubes satisfies their need to chomp and gets them holesome hay... which they love. 

Thanks again!


----------

